# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch đà lạt 3 ngày 2 đêm

## cintour

TOUR DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT 3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM
DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT THÀNH PHỐ NGÀN HOA
                               Thời gian: 03 Ngày 02 Đêm
                             Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng ô tô
                              Khởi hành: Sáng thứ 6 hàng tuần

Được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thành phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố Mùa xuân, … Cho dù với tên gọi nào, du lịch Đà Lạt vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình yêu lãng mạn. Đến với tour Đà Lạt - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn du khách sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!

Ngày 1:  TP.HCM - TOUR ĐÀ LẠT (Ăn ba du lich da lat bữa)
05h00:  Xe và hướng dẫn viên INTOUR đón khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi du lịch Đà Lạt. Dùng điểm tâm sáng  tại Nhà hàng Tâm Châu.
10h30: Đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại lưng chừng đèo Bảo Lộc, tham quan và tưởng nhớ ba cô gái tử nạn tại miếu ba cô. Ngắm phong cảnh núi non hùng vĩ mây trong núi.
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu. Thưởng thức món trà Bảo Lộc nổi tiếng, Nghe kể về câu chuyện “Tứ Đại Danh Trà” Và tìm hiểu về nghệ thuật uống trà của người Việt Nam.
16h00: Đến du lịch Đà Lạt, đòan tham quan ghé tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm - Ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm từ trên ngọn đồi Phụng Hoàng. Cùng tìm hiểu về Phái Thiền của Việt Nam  từ thế kỉ 12.
Tiếp tục về lại Đà Lạt nhận phòng khách tour da lat sạn nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa đến Công Viên Hoa Yersin bên cạnh Hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng ngắm cảnh, chụp hình. Ăn tối.
Tối: Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm.

Ngày 2: DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT - MỘT THOÁNG MỘNG MƠ (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan: Nhà thờ Dormaine de Marie, tiếp tục tới KDL Đồi Mộng Mơvới trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300 năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn; tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên. Tiếp tục tham quan XQ xử quán thưởng thức nghệ thuật tranh thêu tay của những nghệ nhân người Huế, ngắm nhìn bức tranh có một không hai. Xe tiếp tục đưa Quý Khách đến  thưởng tour du lich da lat thúc đặc sản Đà Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí).
12h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h00:Quý khách lên xe đi tham quan: Vườn Hoa Thành Phố - Nơi đây quý khách chứng kiến hang ngàn loại hoa với muôn sắc màu rực rỡ. Tiếp tục xe đưa đoàn tới Khu Du Lịch LangBiang cùng nhau  chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang bằng cách đi bộ hoặc xe đặc chủng (chi phí tự túc) nghe truyền thuyết về chuyện tình của chàng Lang và nàng Biang.Chụp hình ngắm cảnh trong sương mù trên đỉnh LangBiang.
17h30 :Big Grin: ùng bữa tối tại Nhà Hàng Trăm Năm dưới chân LangBiang huyền thoại. sau đó Đoàn tham dự chương trình lửa trại giao lưu với người dân tốc Lạch với điệu Mừng Lúa Mới bên ánh lửa bập bùng cùng chóe rượu cần, thưởng thức thịt rừng nướng hát vang tiếng hát núi rừng.

Ngày 3: DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT - TP. HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)           
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng Buffet, làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua săm đặc sản. Tiếp tục đòan tham quan thác Đantala, quý khách thử cảm giác bay khi đi máng trượt (Chi phí đi máng trượt tự túc). Quý khách tiếp tục lên đườn về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, đến Bảo Lộc dùng cơm trưa, thưởng thức đặc sản cà phê, trà Bảo Lộc miễn phí.
18h00: Đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Du Lịch INTOUR chia tay và tạm biệt quý khách. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

                   GIÁ TOUR ĐÀ LẠT TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN
         (Giá áp dụng từ 01/01/2012)     
           LƯU TRÚ                                           KHÁCH SẠN/ RESORT 4****                        
          GIÁ TOUR                          1.595.000 VNĐ    

GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển:  Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh, phục vụ du lịch.
- Lưu Trú:  Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 04 sao đủ tiện nghi, tivi, máy lạnh, nước nóng - lạnh…02 khách 1 phòng.
                  Khách sạn: Hòang Anh Gia Lai, River Prince.
- Ăn uống: + 05 bữa cơm phần tiêu chuẩn 70.000 đ/phần.
                 + 01 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu,… Có cà fê hoặc nước ngọt giải khát kèm theo.
                 + 02 bữa buffet sáng tại khách sạn.
- Vé tham quan các du lịch trong chương trình.
- Vé giao lưu xã Lát (Uống rượu cần + Ăn thịt nướng).
- Bảo hiểm du lịch theo tiêu chuẩn khách Việt Nam (20.000.000 đ/người/vụ).
- Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, chu đáo, phục vụ suốt tuyến.
- Quà tặng: Nón du lịch 1cái/người, quà tham gia trò chơi, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, hình lưu niệm.


GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
- Chi phí cá nhân: ăn uống, tham quan - vận chuyển ngoài chương trình, vé cáp treo, Vé máng trượt thác Dantala, vé xe Jeep đi Langbiang.

LƯU Ý:
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm V.A.T.
- Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự để phù hợp với thực tế.

GIÁ TOUR TOUR ĐÀ LẠT TRẺ EM
- Từ 06-11 tuổi: Giá áp dụng bằng 50% giá người lớn
- Dưới 5tuổi: Miễn phí
- Gia đình đi hai trẻ dưới 6 tuổi tính 50% giá vé 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!
 CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 
- 
FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------

